# Scales recommendation



## nutterly_uts (Jan 22, 2017)

What scales do people recommend? Mine worked today and all was OK, but  its definitely on its last legs. I don't trust it anymore!
 I'm in the UK and will be using Amazon if that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd ideally like one that plugs into the mains and although my batches are only 500g at the mo, I hopefully will be going onto bigger amounts.

I am on amazon at the mo but can only find scales that measure in 1g increments and I think I need ones that'll go to 0.1g?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2017)

Many use this one, including me. It lasts for years and can be calibrated. 1 gram increments are fine for soap. For lotion making get a jewelry gram scale. I use both when making lotions if I am making large amounts.  https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...gh&sprefix=KD+8000,aps,268&crid=3TP19XOA4U5QD


----------



## nutterly_uts (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you!
I was looking for 0.1g increments due to the lye on this recipe - I know when I scale up I won't need it so much but while I learn and play I want to make small amounts


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 22, 2017)

If you always round lye down and oils up to the nearest gram, the worst case is a little extra superfat. 

That being said, I made some tiny test batches last night and used a my weigh palm scale, it measures .01 grams. Love the my weigh scales. I use a cheapo kitchen scale usually but will be upgrading to the kd8000 soon.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2017)

As mentioned ^^^for soap round up oil and round down lye. Anything less than 1 gram in soap is not critical


----------



## nutterly_uts (Jan 22, 2017)

Rounding up and down I can do  I wasn't sure if I could with lye - this is my first batch


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

The problem with .1 gram (or less) increments is that they don't accommodate high weights (e.g, >1 kg) without spending a fortune, and the platforms are sized accordingly.  One gram increments are perfect for soap. Your batch size of 500 g of oil is not small enough to be sensitive to rounding errors.  It's a great size for personal use if you ask me, but would be much too small if selling.


----------

